# JT Custom Acrylics



## Teemote

Just wondering if anyone's got Jon from JT Custom Acrylics to do some work recently?

My situation is this -

Contacted him via email / phone for a custom made riser cards for my light, back around Feb 2018. 
Potentially my fault that i didn't as for a ETA on the job, but i EMT him the $ for the project as he stated he cannot start without it.

It's been almost 4 months and nothing yet, he's not responding to my emails and /or phone calls.... is this a scam?

Anyone dealt with the dude before?

Thanks,


----------



## Dis

I know people here have dealt with him. I just keep hearing horror stories about communication and wait times. Goodluck getting your situation resolved

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch

I have dealt with him in the past (a number of years ago), which was fine. 

But I have experienced in recent years the lack of communication, most recently was emailing for a project and still have not heard back. So I moved onto another vendor.


----------



## BKTruong

Teemote said:


> Just wondering if anyone's got Jon from JT Custom Acrylics to do some work recently?
> 
> My situation is this -
> 
> Contacted him via email / phone for a custom made riser cards for my light, back around Feb 2018.
> 
> Potentially my fault that i didn't as for a ETA on the job, but i EMT him the $ for the project as he stated he cannot start without it.
> 
> It's been almost 4 months and nothing yet, he's not responding to my emails and /or phone calls.... is this a scam?
> 
> Anyone dealt with the dude before?
> 
> Thanks,


Definitely not a scam he's probably just really backed up. You could even find him at coral shows often as a vendor in them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfvella

Your not alone. Ive been waiting 5-6 months for my lid for my tank. Excuse after excuse. I literally just made a post about this on ontario reef keepers facebook group last night and a fellow reefer showed me this thread because he thought it was me Lmao. Join the group, read my post and youll see the disaster that i have been going through with him. Refuses to refund my money aswell, i will go above and beyond to make sure everyone who even considers him will know what kind of disaster they are getting into. I may tag along and just copy and past everything onto here.


----------



## WiredWeasel

There's a member on thefragtank that received a 6 month late frag tank that was apparently never properly leak tested. It was only delivered after being named and shamed on the 
forum. And...waddayanow leaks. Rushed shoddy job, huge bubbles in the seams with construction debris everywhere. It's clear to me that jt can no longer be trusted.


----------



## kookie_guy

Is it too late to file a claim with the bank? Goods not received.


----------



## tom g

*Acrylic work*

Well i have been biting my.tongue ...it really is too bad as i have seen some of John's work and it has always been spot on. I believe he's got other things going on that put fish heads and there needs on the backburner it's really too bad there is not anyone else who can step in and help people with there acrylic needs .. i too would love to get a acrylic top with netting for my tank .. I just would not want to be on the 6 month waiting list and no response from emails just my choice .. it's really too bad john has moved on ... I get it cash is king go to where u make it .. but don't leave people hanging... 
Anyways anyone know of anyone else who does acrylic work ....
Cheers


----------



## Alx.in.mississauga

Communication is very poor.
Still waiting on a quote even after speaking with him on the phone. 
I haven't paid yet! 

Maybe it's time for him to hire more help.

If their business & products have been good in the past, they need to restrategize in order to avoid souring the reputation.

Also, do try to remember he has other markets as well. 
Maybe he's not prioritizing the aquarium market? 


Anyways!
Unfortunately for him, I want my shit sometime before winter.

Alternatives?


----------



## kookie_guy

Alx.in.mississauga said:


> Communication is very poor.
> Still waiting on a quote even after speaking with him on the phone.
> I haven't paid yet!
> 
> Maybe it's time for him to hire more help.
> 
> If their business & products have been good in the past, they need to restrategize in order to avoid souring the reputation.
> 
> Also, do try to remember he has other markets as well.
> Maybe he's not prioritizing the aquarium market?
> 
> Anyways!
> Unfortunately for him, I want my shit sometime before winter.
> 
> Alternatives?


I'm pretty sure this was side work that he was doing. Acrylic is not his full time gig.


----------



## tom g

*jt*

last time I heard he was thinking of doing acrylic work f/t.. but I think he had some work that overtook the few here and theres of the fish hobby.. cash is king .. but just sucks that he has lack of communication and forgot where his roots were where he started ... anyways I'm done and hopefully someone else steps up ....
cheers


----------



## Albz

He responded to me on fb all the times and have a few buddies who got stuff done by him... 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alx.in.mississauga

I don't have Facebook

Any alternatives?


----------



## loonie

I am surprised with all the comments. John is a nice guy but have no idea what is happening to him for all the negative comments. Something must have gone wrong.


----------



## Teemote

Well, I kinda forgot about it, its been say.... 8 months now.... and still nothing - I consider my 60$ gone.

Tried to call, straight to voice, tried to email, 0 respond.

Sounds like a Scam to me.


----------

